# Fur children!



## cjmoak (Mar 1, 2020)

I have 3 fur children, Luke, Ivy and Poppy. I work with horses and have many many foals in my care! Here’s just a few pictures!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

My loves Ellie(16), Midnight(8), and Sasha(16) but their birthdays are soon.


----------

